# Liniment baths ?



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Okay I'll tell you what I wil be doing when I get my sore no more gel for my guy and a friend.

For a bath I would use it after a hard workout when the weather is warm enough, here in WA it's not warm enough yet! Gr! I would put in a good amount of your liniment (sometimes they have liniments ESP for bathing) with water, and slowly work it into your horse, you can further it by massaging it in. I was told by a sore no more distributer that if you want the resultsbare about the same to massage it in directly to the spot and then if you can place a warm towl over it for 15-20 minutes or get an ice pack, out it in a towel and apply after you massage. 

Hope this helped!?
You can really go wrong with liniment and is a teat way to do some massage work to help it soak in and get to the muscles faster!
Just know......wash your hands really well after and dont touch your eyes! Or face for that matter, it's very strong stuff!


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Okay I'll tell you what I wil be doing when I get my sore no more gel for my guy and a friend.
> 
> For a bath I would use it after a hard workout when the weather is warm enough, here in WA it's not warm enough yet! Gr! I would put in a good amount of your liniment (sometimes they have liniments ESP for bathing) with water, and slowly work it into your horse, you can further it by massaging it in. I was told by a sore no more distributer that if you want the resultsbare about the same to massage it in directly to the spot and then if you can place a warm towl over it for 15-20 minutes or get an ice pack, out it in a towel and apply after you massage.
> 
> ...


Just add some information, the OP is in FL and most people have there horse clipped nude and havent had to blanket it's so darn hot on most days. The OP wants to give the bath after a barrel race.

I still vote green jelly, like I said on FB. It's great, and it smells good 2!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I hose/scrape my horse off with plain water. Then dilute liniment in a bucket of water, sponge it on, walk him around a bit, turn him loose in the arena to roll in the sand and then throw him into turnout.

I don't care if he gets filthy rolling.... he really enjoys it after the liniment.


----------

